# Terrible stool quality for a while now, should I be worried? :(



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

Some may know my history.. basically IBS struggles for 2yrs or so. Early days was IBS-A, lots of intolerances and bloating. Last few months big ups and downs. I tried Symprove for two months and it basically cured me for 40 days! (normal type4 movement every day), but can't afford to keep taking it so haven't taken it for a couple months now. I've slipped back to IBS-C but I do go daily. No bloating or intolerances really at this point. It's just my stools are small/bitsy type1 or a cluster of type1, all hard, often uncomfortable to pass. This causes a harshness inside my rectum and a couple times a month some bright red spots on the stool. I have had perianal haematomas in the past because of straining, but I think I may have some internal hemis or something that gets re-injured by some of these bad stools. The stool color also does not look overly healthy, yes brown but varied and well, it just doesn't look like a healthy stool to me. Aside from gut issues I am slim, fit, active. I have no stomach pain, etc. It's like I'm normal except for stool quality. I'm 40yrs old. I also have a very small inguinal hernia and the doc says no need to operate. I often wonder if it's doing something weird to my gut transit or quality. However when I was cured on Symprove I had the hernia then and was passing perfect stools. I eat extremely healthy and tick all the boxes for good bowel movements, yet they are bad quality. Today I am going to try starting raw carrot juice blended in a vitamix, maybe with some celery added, and aloe vera juice.

I am just wondering if any others here are generally healthy people in every way, but have terrible stool quality? I find it very frustrating and am also in the process of doing a DIY fecal transplant. I have ordered the items needed and will use my daughter as a donor (she is 11, has perfect daily movements and quality). I've done a lot of reading at fecaltransplant.org. I feel that if I improved with Symprove then it could be a gut flora issue, so could get lucky with a DIY FMT. It may be a week or two before I can attempt this so hopefully the raw carrots and aloe juice will soften things up until then.

And as always, the "C" word is in the back of my mind. My family has no history of cancer or bowel cancer and I do feel great aside from these poor stool issues. I think if the DIY FMT fails, I'll book in for a colonoscopy for sure..


----------



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

Just an update, have a viral throat infection and swollen gland in my left neck. Kind of freaked me out but full bloods came back as completely normal, docs told me to chill for 2-3 weeks and come back if not better. I had the same thing 8 months ago and they also did a scan of the gland and found nothing more than infection. So, hitting the garlic and hopefully will be over that soon. Gut wise, have added carrot juice, upped my dose of Zyactinase (kiwi fruit extract shown to improve transit), also noticed this study regarding type1 stool issues: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/?term=Lactobacillus+casei+Shirota+bristol It shows a pretty good result from Yakult. I've bought some Yakult and will try that a few weeks and report back..


----------



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

ok, have made some progress..

I am now completely convinced my type 1 stool constipation is to do with transit time being too slow. I feel this is the case because no matter what I eat there is ZERO change. I heavily modified diet, did elimination diets, avoided constipating foods and added foods to aid constipation. Nothing changed. No matter what I ate every morning it's difficult, dry, hard to pass type 1. So I decided to try magnesium and found the following product in NZ called "MG Lax"

take up to 4 pills 3x daily as needed, each pill contains:

Magnesium Oxide 400mg

(Equiv. 241mg Magnesium)

Magnesium Sulphate 400mg

(Equiv. 50mg Magnesium)

Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C) 50mg

Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B6) 2mg

Sodium Chloride 5mg

Potassium Chloride 20mg

(Equiv. 10mg Potassium)

Aloe barbadensis Extract Equivalent to Dry Leaf (Aloe Vera) 50mg

Foeniculum vulgare Seed Powder (Fennel) 50mg

Day 1, I figured I need to really get things moving so I took 2 pills at 11am, 2 pills 6pm and 2 pills right before bed. Following morning had a mixeed movement with type1 but also 6-7in type4 -progress? I was hopeful

Day2, I cut back a little so 1 pill 11am, 1 pill 6pm and 2 pills before bed. This morning very easily passed only type 4 stools, maybe slightly on the softer side but not disintegrating by any means. Was pretty stoked with that, now my poor colon can get a rest!

So... I seem to have somewhat of a solution but I am unsure about being on something like this long term. It makes me feel like I am not fully healthy if I require these pills to produce normal stool. In any case I shall remain on them for a few months and then maybe investigate other methods. I'll follow up with "mg lax" progress over the next few days..


----------



## Nojokeibs (Apr 14, 2014)

Glad you found something that works. There is a thread here about magnesium in general if you search the forum.


----------



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

Yeah, now I am just trying to dial it in which should be a lot of fun heh. Today is day 3 and still a bit loose, however I think this is because I took too much on day 1. Yesterday I did 1/2 pill mid day and 1 pill before bed. I think I'll keep on that dose another day and see if I can find the sweet spot.

There seems to be confusion over what type of magnesium to take. My supplement has oxide and some sulphate. Some recommend others but it seems that oxide is the best because it is not absorbed, thus causing the stool to become softened, etc. Anyway, my Triphala should be here today or tomorrow so I am eager to try this. I also have some black seed oil showing up today or tomorrow. This oil has potent anti-pathogenic properties so if I have some sort of obscure pathogen maybe it can nuke it.


----------



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

Actually gone 3 more times today, so it's sent me way too far in the other direction agh.. not good, hugely uncomfortable as for me when things go way too loose they burn. I will cut back more and see if things can settle.


----------



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

ok after episode on the 30th I gave up on Magnesium. Yes it gets things moving but it's a superficial solution. On the 1st I started a new therapy. Triphala and Black Seed Oil. Both reported to improve transit and stool quality. Yesterday after the magnesium I did not go toilet (expected not to), But today, day 2 of Triphala (only 1 day of blackseed oil), I had a movement in the morning that is very encouraging.. properties of type4, very easily passed. Fingers crossed! I have also suspected all along I may have an obscure pathogen and it's good to know black seed oil is a powerful anti-parasitic among other things. So, in summary.. Triphala 500mg 3x a day, plus black seed oil 2tsp a day and let's see what happens


----------



## Dreamcatcher32 (Nov 12, 2013)

I would also recommend your adding lots of other healthy oils like olive (2 tbs a day) and coconut oil (same amount). You really can't assume you have slow transit - it's not good to 'play doctor' by reading up on all these problems and think you have yours figured out. It's more likely something to do with your pelvic floor or you just haven't quite figured out your diet yet. It's not easy to get the exact amount of soluble vs insoluble fibers. Everyone's body is different. If you eat at least 3-4 pieces of fruit in between meals (not with) I think that'll help you out. Just be sure you're eating absolutely zero binding foods and get lots of exercise.

Also be sure that you're drinking 64 oz of water each day. In the morning, you should start your day off with a full glass of water before eating or drinking anything. You can also give coffee a go in the morning. Warm beverages really stimulate the colon. Cold does also but not as much as warm.


----------



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks catcher. I have daily 2 tbs olive oil, 1 tbs coconut, 1 tbs hempseed oil. Probably 7-9 servings of vegetables and fruits. Certain insoluble fiber irritates me so I have to dance around that a bit. I've spent 2yrs learning about diet and nutrition and have tried just about everything, this is why it seems when my gut moves faster everything becomes normal. The interesting thing about Triphala is a study showed it 86% effective as a pro-kinetic vs. a prescription pro-kinetic that was 75%. My doctor once wanted to put me on a pro-kinetic but I avoid drugs and try to find natural alternatives when possible. Let's just say I have had some bad experiences with doctors and prescriptions, enough to know I want no part of that *if* I can help it. So far over 2yrs now without a single drug. Other than stool quality issues I feel a million bucks. I exercise 6 days a week, am athletic build 5-11 165lbs. Will see how things go.. Only other thing I am taking is Yakult, based on a study where after 3-4weeks participants had increased movements and better stool quality, moisture, etc than placebo. Oh, I wake up and drink 1.5 litres of lemon water, and drink another 1.5-2 litres the rest of the day.


----------



## Nojokeibs (Apr 14, 2014)

Wait, what? Prokinetic? I love that word! Sign me up... after some research of course.


----------



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

Ok, it's been a few days and progress, big progress. Passed the most normal stool in months, (warning details) like 8 in type4, perfect color, easily passed, normal moisture content, etc. It is a welcome relief from being a dang rabbit for months! So what is my current regimen now?

--------

I wake up and take:

-a small dose of mag oxide

-1 triphala capsule

-2 litres lemon water

(about 30mins after this I get a huge urge to go which is something I had been lacking for a long while)

11am I take 1 teaspoon of black seed oil

11:30 I have a 65ml bottle of Yakult (shirota strain 6.5bln)

5pm 1 triphala capsule

6pm 1 tsp black seed oil

dinner includes 50 grams of barleymax digest1 cerial (high in resistant starch, easily digestible 15gms fiber)

11pm 1 triphala capsule, then bed at 12pm

-----------

I have a good whole food diet throughout the day and drink a lot of water + exercise. After doing this for a week or so I have gone from months of painful, dry, sickly type1 rabbit stools to normal type4 stool. I am not sure if this will help others but if you have the annoying "rabbit" issue it could be worth a try.

I am finding a single mag oxide pill in the morning complements the triphala. Movements from magnesium tend to be like a type 4 but something is simply not normal about them, like it's a fake type 4. With a mild combination of mag + triphala the movements are definitely normal type 4 and easy to pass.

Hopefully my good fortune continues..


----------

